# "The Vision" a wearable slingshot : )



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Hi guys,
Here is my extended fork wearable arm brace slingshot. The arm brace was very challenging to figure out and held up the project a bit. I am very pleased with the results. With the slingshot in hand you can twist your wrist and be in and out of the brace in seconds. If you are wondering how I bent the brace the answer is I did not bend anything I will leave it at that for a bit. The tricky part for the brace is it is adjusted to fit the arm so nicely that it needs no padding. After I play with it a bit it is warm and inviting to hold. It is made to fit me and I think any one who makes this style will quickly understand it has to be fit to the user.

Here is field change without tools band clips!!!!The clamp knobs are brass. The handle scales are stabilized boxelder burl. It is a very accurate shooter!!!! It is hard to fit in my pocket.  Perhaps a sling! 

I hope you all armbrace this concept! It will be very nice on many frame styles. 

I hope you are entertained for a while!!!  Thanks for looking!!!!


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

OHHHHHH MY!!!! Can-opener!!! This is absolutely amazing. Beautiful work man. Just wow.

I don't know how to nominate you for SOTM, but I'll find a way, cause this is nuts.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Super cool!


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Holy smokes!! Bother that is beautiful!!


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Love it Randy! Every shooter you make is amazing.


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

Absolutely superb!!


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 10, 2014)

The slingshot embodiment of awesomeness in its purest form.
Wow.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

WOOOOOWWWWWEEEEEEE!!!! That is one of the coolest things I've seen....EVER! :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:

One of these days we need to sit down and talk. I see an arm brace/handle combo, with a changeable fork...one with a rest for arrows and one for TTF round ammo and one for shooting MJ style arrows without a rest.

Keep after it!

Todd


----------



## hull lad (Feb 13, 2014)

oow very starwars cool


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

:shocked:

Wow man, just....WOW!


----------



## AmmoMike (Dec 31, 2013)

Soooo Cooool !!!!!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Thats outstanding like from "20.000 miles under the see" you must be the re incarnation of Joule Vern of slingshots !

a beauty full week end to every body

cheers


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

That is like nothing I have ever seen before Randy!! It looks amazing. You push the boundary of possibility with every new shooter.

Congrats , it is beautiful.
-SF


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

Wow, superb!
Really like your ideas!


----------



## wolf98 (Mar 2, 2014)

wow that is the most amazing slingshot i have ever seen anic:


----------



## XxDollarBillxX (Apr 28, 2011)

very nice, well crafted.. is the arm brace cut from pipe?

Should be called the enterprise. Looks like the USS Enterprise from star trek..


----------



## filipino_saltik (Oct 7, 2011)

out of words.....................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................

.......................................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Woooow man, this is crazy!

Amazing slingshot!


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

That's an incredible combination of 3-D design, futuristic lines, artistry, metalworking and the concept of "fantasy slingshots" all into one single piece that takes the whole package to a new high!

Plus it's got hooters, too. Yee hah! Looks to me like the SOTM for this month's hopefuls just got wrapped up before it even got started...


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

XxDollarBillxX said:


> very nice, well crafted.. is the arm brace cut from pipe?
> 
> Should be called the enterprise. Looks like the USS Enterprise from star trek..


Yes it is cut from pipe. I think you could do the same thing in many different designs using PVC pipe.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Makes me think of this










Flamboyant yet elegant.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Outstanding! Love the 59 caddie tail light knobs!


----------



## unkraut (Feb 1, 2014)

Moin moin,

respect
I take my hat ....!

respekt
ich ziehe meinen Hut....!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

awesome is all I can say my friend~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Outlaw (Jan 16, 2014)

I'm speechless :blink:


----------



## LBH2 (Jul 20, 2013)

M.J. had the right vision&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;the Cadillac grille&#8230;&#8230;dagmars! Virginia Ruth Egnor is smiling! LBH2


----------



## Davidka (Jun 8, 2013)

Lovely! You sir have some class! And definitely a style of your own. Classic American cars came to my mind as well.


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Wow, Like a starship i guess!

Looks like it shoots like a dream!


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

Absolutely fantastic, Can-Opener! Brilliant idea and craftmanship!!!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

You're such a bada$$!


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

SPEECHLESS.

I couldn't even imagine some could come up with a slingshot like that. Just awesome. Thank you for sharing with all of us, Randy.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

C'mon, tell us the truth...

You work for Lucasilm ltd, right??? 

This is one of the most OUTSTANDING and FUTURISTIC slingshots I've ever saw!!!!

That idea for the arm brace is just GENIAL!!!!!! And the craftsmanship ...well, EXCELLENT!!!! :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:

I'm in AWE with your projects, sir!!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## BlackBob (Mar 8, 2013)

You just got to be an alien because that sir is out of this world.


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

Crazy cool man, that's awesome.


----------



## logo96 (Jun 29, 2011)

Wonderful! :bowdown:


----------



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

Beautiful work!


----------



## bkcooler (Jul 23, 2011)

Slingshot of the year!


----------



## nutthrower (Dec 18, 2011)

ART, plain and simple


----------



## Erickol (Jan 28, 2014)

amazing!


----------



## JUSTJOB (Dec 26, 2013)

Totally cool! I love it! Big fan of your slingshots!


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker (Nov 3, 2013)

Amazing!


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Now this is boldly going where no man has gone before. Absolutely amazing!


----------



## HP Slingshots (Jun 12, 2013)

That is one insane catty, well done man, one of the coolest things I've seen in a while 

-Epic


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

You know what i think of her Randy.

You can be really proud of your work. You do melt the border between Slingshots and Art.

Glad you are here mate...way to go


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

Futuristic interpretation of an age old weapon! Absolutely amazing creativity!


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

Just wow!!!


----------



## The Lard (Oct 15, 2011)

Absolutely gob smacked ! Amazed


----------



## m2rd (Jan 14, 2010)

sweeeeeet


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

:bowdown:


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

"WOW"


----------



## LazarusLong (Dec 19, 2013)

Truly is a work of art. Awesome!!


----------



## MiracleWorker (Jan 25, 2014)

Could this one be called the *L**ightning Bolt*?


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

MiracleWorker said:


> Could this one be called the *L**ightning Bolt*?


Sure it could be anything you like.  It is meant to inspire the creative process.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

I am so overwhelmed with joy! Thank you all for your response to my slingshot. I enjoy having a place to share my work. You are all so kind.  Thank you very much!


----------



## SlingshotMadness (Jan 17, 2014)

Sweet looking SS


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Wow a outstanding work, I had to pinch myself twice because i think i dream,

your work looks so new and flawless, like a dream from the future !!!


----------



## New dog old tricks (Jun 13, 2013)

This thing is insane. Looks great, it should be in an art gallery or something.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Man, how in the heck did I miss this one? Unreal! Looks like the back of a '62 Caddy. What a great looking slingshot!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

